# Yanmar leaking hydraulic fluid



## health4u4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yanmar 2210 leaking hydraulic fluid and I have no idea where it is coming from.It seems to be leaking out of the gear box(but not around the bottom of the gear box,seems to be coming somewhere from above) and around the left tire where it attaches to the axle..Have no idea if it is worth fixing or how much it will cost.Sorry fellows but I am not mechanically inclined.Quess that is why I rely on your advice.It has been a good tough tractor for 13 years and my Dad is 80 and it has been his baby.He still comes down to my house(50 miles away)to mow and garden.He is a retired professor in Agriculture and loves this tractor like I do but he is not able to fix it.I just need to know what I should do?Thanks.Been putting fluid back into it and mowing and I don't know if this a good idea or not.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you keep the fluid level where it should be you are not likely to hurt anything by continuing to run it. How often and how much fluid do you have to add? If the leaks are pretty bad then consider cleaning up the areas and try to pinpoint exactly where they are coming from.


----------

